# sherwin williams...input?



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

So, either the customer supplies glidden ultra hide or i buy pratt & lambert. My supplier has been a godsend, offering advice in techniques, and killer service since day 1 of my painting career.

When the practice sprayer broke, i got a shiny new 390 from a sherwin williams store. They asked to give their paint a shot.

I told them they get 1 shot. I'm gonna spray half a house their paint, other half pratt.

Now, my new client prefers speedwall. I am going to demonstrate efficiency through coverage quality to change their minds. This house was last painted with speedwall, so they know how much their supplies cost. 

Back on topic: I have read and heard that sw prices change like gas prices. Is this true?

These are rentals, & i try to use mid grade paints, & have been succesful so far about upselling it.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Abut the only thing I have ever used speedwall on was ceilings.Maybe a closet or two.


----------



## IL_Painter (Dec 4, 2010)

driftweed said:


> So, either the customer supplies glidden ultra hide or i buy pratt & lambert. My supplier has been a godsend, offering advice in techniques, and killer service since day 1 of my painting career.
> 
> When the practice sprayer broke, i got a shiny new 390 from a sherwin williams store. They asked to give their paint a shot.
> 
> ...


All i have to say is sherwin williams products are all overpriced crap


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

NO SW prices do not change like gas. If you have an account, either charge or cash, you will be put on level pricing based on your "potential volume" not how much you have spent in the store. I would recommend talking to the manager who can quote a few products to you and input them on your account, which can be used at any SW store. Try the EcoSelect line, budget grade, budget price, flat, satin, and semi.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

The only difference is occasionally the price of gas goes down. The price of SW just goes up. And up. And then you haggle with your rep and get it down for a while on a few products. And then when you're not looking they go up. And up.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

SW isn't the same company it used to be  After 30 years of being a loyal SW customer, I switched over to a local brand (Miller Paint). I am now getting way better products for less money. Look at "Duration Home" prices the 5 or 6 years.  If SW products weren't ridiculously overpriced, they wouldn't be constantly having 30 and 40% off sales  Not only do the prices keep going up, the paint ain't what it used to be either


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

Woodland said:


> SW isn't the same company it used to be  After 30 years of being a loyal SW customer, I switched over to a local brand (Miller Paint). I am now getting way better products for less money. Look at "Duration Home" prices the 5 or 6 years.  If SW products weren't ridiculously overpriced, they wouldn't be constantly having 30 and 40% off sales  Not only do the prices keep going up, the paint ain't what it used to be either


Miller isn't that bad Woodland... but I think you are over playing it just a tad. I would defiantly not say its way better.

Proclassic > Evolution trim
Resilience = Evolution exterior
Superpaint >>>>>> Acri-lite (Miller says acri-lite is comparable to superpaint, SW says its comparable to A-100)
Cashmere = Evolution walls

This is only my 10th year painting, so you have alot more experience, but this is just my general assumption. Price wise you have a point, but not performance IMO.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Rentals?

Why spend any time thinking about it?

Just use some cheap crap that is easy to work with.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Romanski said:


> Miller isn't that bad Woodland... but I think you are over playing it just a tad. I would defiantly not say its way better.
> 
> Proclassic > Evolution trim
> Resilience = Evolution exterior
> ...


My bad. I'm not very good at expressing my thoughts and words on a keyboard. I didn't so much mean they make a better paint. I believe all paint companies make cheap paint, medium grade paint, and premium grade paints. In my last post I should have said way better "Value" My bad.  When I said "way better products", I meant for my money. I get "Evolution" exterior paint for a better price than I was paying for Super Paint. I don't really use Acri-lite. I get Evolution interior for almost $10 cheaper per gallon than "Duration Home" 
Sherwin-Williams makes some good paint. If they didn't I would not have done business with them for 30 years. But, the prices just keep going up and up and up and up and up......... Its getting harder and harder to stay competitive with them. 
SW pissed me off last month, so wanting to look intoother options, I met with a Miller Rep. I'm glad I did. He killed my SW prices :thumbup: and hooked me up :yes:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> Rentals?
> 
> Why spend any time thinking about it?
> 
> Just use some cheap crap that is easy to work with.


When I did rentals they supplied ultrahide in a semigloss. I was actually really impressed by how it didn't flash at all.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I do what I have to do to keep my business profitable. I am not a Sherwin-Williams hater. Things just aren't what they once were.  To keep up with the times, I had to make a change. I do residential repaints. I have always tried to use the top of the line products. I have also ALWAYS done two full coats. And I don't "stack" coats either :no: I have been using Super Paint on exteriors since it came out around the late 80s or so. Prior to that, A-100 was SWs top of the line. It was an 8 year paint back then. 

Around 2005 or 2006 they came out with Duration. I tried it for one summer, but the price made it pretty hard for me to remain competitive, so I went back to Super Paint. So much for using a "top of the line" product  Then they came out with Emerald last year. Great paint, but I can't work that one into my prices either and still be competitive where I live. Not when I have competitors spraying one coat of something like SWs "Weather Clad" on exteriors and I'm doing two coats of premium paint. 

Miller has now offered me "Evolution" at a lower price than I was paying for "Super Paint". Super Paint doesn't compare to Evolution. And personally, I think Evolution is a better product than Duration. But that's just me.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

i've gone from $60,000 last year at SW to maybe $8,000 this year 

enjoying Porter & PPG now 

just as trying to hire good painters is getting harder each year so is finding 
a good paint rep ... 

The last few SW rep's i had were hacks, the prices are crazy, HO can buy SW cheaper than a true painter


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

Woodland said:


> SW isn't the same company it used to be  After 30 years of being a loyal SW customer, I switched over to a local brand (Miller Paint). I am now getting way better products for less money. Look at "Duration Home" prices the 5 or 6 years.  If SW products weren't ridiculously overpriced, they wouldn't be constantly having 30 and 40% off sales  Not only do the prices keep going up, the paint ain't what it used to be either


I wish I had those margins...


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I cant stand the kids SW hires.
I swear to God they grow them in pods.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Bender said:


> I cant stand the kids SW hires.
> I swear to God they grow them in pods.


I wonder if the same person handles HR for all of the state, since that's been our experience as well.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Sundries are where I have a problem with pricing.. It's a shame they think kids have the know how to run a paint store..


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Any other issues?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

driftweed said:


> Any other issues?


I just feel SW is no longer the company it once was. SW is now 110% all about the shareholders and could care less about the paint contractors who buy most the paint they sell.  I also don't think the paint is the same. I've defineatly noticed a difference in Super Paint coverage.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

driftweed said:


> Any other issues?


Yeah
Its complete bull$hit when you buy a gallon of paint and the kid behind the counter snickers as he rings it up because he knows damn well a contractor shouldn't be paying $60.00 a gallon...but he doesn't say a damn word about it
Piss poor integrity in my opinion.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

IL_Painter said:


> All i have to say is sherwin williams products are all overpriced crap


Not true.I have a cash account with SW and with the small discount I get ( I think it's 30% off retail) I can buy their mid to high end products at prices about the same as Valspar's mid/high end and I would much rather use and deal with SW.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Bender said:


> I cant stand the kids SW hires.
> I swear to God they grow them in pods.


 
you mean ponds?:laughing:


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I think a lot of sw depends on the manager of the store. We used to have one that hated to give good pricing I think she thought it would negatively affect her sales. Now the new one they got is willing to work on pricing. I did not even ask and was told your prices are out of wack and went in to discuss them and got a far better deal. I know some still get it far cheaper but I was happy. 

I'm not one to try and negotiate on pricing If I did I would probably save more but that's just not my personality and I realize it hurts my business some but I hate it when people try to get me to drop off my price so I refuse to do it to others. I'm sure some of the paint store owners and managers will attest to the whinning of some contractors.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I could be wrong, but I think my SW Rep did his best to negotiate a good price for me. I would have to look, but I think I'm around $32 on Super Paint Satin, and $38 or so on Duration Home. I'm not a real big customer. I spend around 40K annually.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

cdaniels said:


> Not true.I have a cash account with SW and with the small discount I get ( I think it's 30% off retail) I can buy their mid to high end products at prices about the same as Valspar's mid/high end and I would much rather use and deal with SW.


30% off how much a year do you spend with them?


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Talked to the rep onsite today. After a short discussion about my needs He asked 1 question: latex or oil? 

I told him latex. Next he said I'll give ya half off to try us.

Thursday i'll see what he's got. Seemed like a smart, knowledgeable guy.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Repaint Florida said:


> 30% off how much a year do you spend with them?


Not sure but it's not a lot.I buy paint at a lot of different stores.


----------



## KD PAINTING (Nov 8, 2012)

SW prices should not change for the most part, that's if you have a contractor account with them.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Damon T said:


> The only difference is occasionally the price of gas goes down. The price of SW just goes up. And up. And then you haggle with your rep and get it down for a while on a few products. And then when you're not looking they go up. And up.


You pegged it. This is exactly what happens.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

just asking because homeowners get 40% on regular basic sale at least every month or two

i spent $60,000 last year this year $8,000 and hope next year zero


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Woodland said:


> I could be wrong, but I think my SW Rep did his best to negotiate a good price for me. I would have to look, but I think I'm around $32 on Super Paint Satin, and $38 or so on Duration Home. I'm not a real big customer. I spend around 40K annually.


$40K annually is a big customer.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Damon T said:


> $40K annually is a big customer.


dude he does that by himself, that's a heck of a lot a paint for one guy IMO:thumbsup: Im sure miller paint is loving Mike


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Zoomer said:


> You pegged it. This is exactly what happens.


Your beloved Home Depot has a price increase every Thursday. Look into it.


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

KD PAINTING said:


> SW prices should not change for the most part, that's if you have a contractor account with them.


 
There hasn't been a price increase since Feb 12'.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Dave Mac said:


> dude he does that by himself, that's a heck of a lot a paint for one guy IMO:thumbsup: Im sure miller paint is loving Mike


They are defineatly treating me very good :thumbsup:


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

paintpimp said:


> There hasn't been a price increase since Feb 12'.


Price increase coming to SW paint stores near you in Fall of 2013


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

And you know this how?


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

paintpimp said:


> And you know this how?


In addition to painting, I also foresee the future. 

Was told by my BM supplier to expect one so I then asked my SW rep. Said the same thing. 

Even without them mentioning anything just look at the market...seems to be on the upswing. Prices ain't goin down..plan accordingly.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I talked to a sw manager today. He just bought a brand new pickup.

How dare he!


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Update: putting sw primer over graffiti when my baby said "no sir not gonna do it!" called sw @ 7 pm and they had a rep help troubleshoot my new 390.

Not bad.

(primer was $145/ 5gal ouch)


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

For what it's worth, SW is fair to me. I don't have BM or a lot of other alternatives. I like to use SW stuff because the store guys are good and the manager is cool with me. It also helps with customers because of the name recognition they have with the brand, they feel their getting a good good quality product. Whether or not is debatable I'm sure, but since I don't have many alternatives, this market place feels they are getting a good deal

It also helps that I pay my bills on time.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Dave Mac said:


> dude he does that by himself, that's a heck of a lot a paint for one guy IMO:thumbsup: Im sure miller paint is loving Mike


 Its miller time.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

mudbone said:


> Its miller time.


I said that a month ago...


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

woodcoyote said:


> For what it's worth, SW is fair to me. I don't have BM or a lot of other alternatives. I like to use SW stuff because the store guys are good and the manager is cool with me. It also helps with customers because of the name recognition they have with the brand, they feel their getting a good good quality product. Whether or not is debatable I'm sure, but since I don't have many alternatives, this market place feels they are getting a good deal
> 
> It also helps that I pay my bills on time.


Nothing wrong with that. I used SW for 30 years, and for a reason. Service was great and the products were good. I still they they have great service and good products, although I recently noticed Ext Super Paint Satin doesn't seem to be covering like it used to. There's a dozen reasons why I left and I'm only posting a few here.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> I said that a month ago...


 Time again.


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow I'm glad for this tread it's good to know SW is the only one raising prices like this. I will start going to Ben Moore a lot more now because they haven't raised their prices now for what weeks. And a gallon of Aura was a lot cheaper than SW. And at BM there are only old people working behind the counter and they know all there is to know about painting.


----------



## Those Painter Guy's (Jul 5, 2013)

Just like to say that SW and my rep are really good to me. 

She set me up real nice, has been there for me, and even calls and checks up with me to see how it's going. (I know that's her job but I still dig it)

I should say that I have a pretty hefty charge limit and I use it, so maybe my mileage varies from others. 

I should also say that back when I lived in Vegas 6-7 years ago.... Vista paint was what I used and it was great and the people at the store I went to were f'ing awesome!

As much as I like SW and the way they are to me..... Man I miss that Vista store!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

mudbone said:


> Time again.


Its always miller time!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I miss my diamond vogel manager and store. That's all I'm going to say.


----------



## Those Painter Guy's (Jul 5, 2013)

TJ Paint said:


> I miss my diamond vogel manager and store. That's all I'm going to say.


What was her name???


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

who's miller? :whistling2:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

mudbone said:


> Its miller time.


A man of common sense:drink:


----------



## Paintlady11 (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm one of those "kids," but we haven't had a price increase (at least in my district) for a good year now.


----------



## Cam3sc (Mar 25, 2013)

So much of the prices argument varies from different areas and districts I don't know why there seems to be so much beef. I get great prices at my SW and the rep has always been there for me when I needed him there. They might not be the cheapest but in my Area the only Ben-Moore dealers prices are outrageous. Could I go to ICI-Glidden,HD,Lowe's? Yes I could but the extra $1 here and there make up for it when I need some help or if a product is failing I know they will take care of me. SW pays its employees well which really doesn't bother me all that much I much would rather someone who takes pride in what he/she does then the $10/hr guy at HD just here for a paycheck. I may be in a minority on this forum but I think SW has treated me well in my first 2 years in the business.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Got a call today:

This is "x" from sw, i was wondering if there are any daily materials yiu use that we should carry?

Me: i don't have an account. Start with that first.

I used 5 gal of their primer @ $150. It worked as promised. I like that they carry a wide variety if supplies for spraying.

But I don't like pointless calls.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a gripe about SW. Several years ago I bought a Capspray HVLP unit from them. I haven't used it a lot and always used oil paint when I did use it. Now I want to use it to spray some semi-gloss latex, so I'd like to get a #5 needle kit to replace the #3 needle that came with the gun. None of the 7 SW stores in the metro area stock any parts for the Capspray HVLP units that they sell. No Turbine filters, nothing. One of the SW guys told me on the phone that he "guessed they could order some parts".  I "guess" I could do that myself online.
As per another thread here, I would rate being a painting contractor today at about a 2.


----------



## Cam3sc (Mar 25, 2013)

slinger58 said:


> I have a gripe about SW. Several years ago I bought a Capspray HVLP unit from them. I haven't used it a lot and always used oil paint when I did use it. Now I want to use it to spray some semi-gloss latex, so I'd like to get a #5 needle kit to replace the #3 needle that came with the gun. None of the 7 SW stores in the metro area stock any parts for the Capspray HVLP units that they sell. No Turbine filters, nothing. One of the SW guys told me on the phone that he "guessed they could order some parts".  I "guess" I could do that myself online.
> As per another thread here, I would rate being a painting contractor today at about a 2.


You do realize how much stuff they actually sell. Selling every part to everything is asking a bit much in my opinion. Especially when its a unit not many people buy


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Cam3sc said:


> You do realize how much stuff they actually sell. Selling every part to everything is asking a bit much in my opinion. Especially when its a unit not many people buy


I'm not expecting them to sell "every part to everything". But this unit has a Sherwin Williams logo on it, so I expected better than "We don't stock any parts at all".


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> I have a gripe about SW. Several years ago I bought a Capspray HVLP unit from them. I haven't used it a lot and always used oil paint when I did use it. Now I want to use it to spray some semi-gloss latex, so I'd like to get a #5 needle kit to replace the #3 needle that came with the gun. None of the 7 SW stores in the metro area stock any parts for the Capspray HVLP units that they sell. No Turbine filters, nothing. One of the SW guys told me on the phone that he "guessed they could order some parts".  I "guess" I could do that myself online.
> As per another thread here, I would rate being a painting contractor today at about a 2.


ain't no biggie ordering the needles online. And they're less expensive than what the SW is gonna charge. kinda frustrating I know I miss the days of cash and carry but the whole world is Goin the way of online. I had to order work boots online when I last bought them. Stores are just not stocking merchandise anymore.....

http://store.spraymallstore.com/sphvsp.html

Do yourself a fav and get the check valve 3 pack while ur at it. can't walk in and buy them either so if it goes on ya ur shut down till the UPS man pulls up.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Oden said:


> ain't no biggie ordering the needles online. And they're less expensive than what the SW is gonna charge. kinda frustrating I know I miss the days of cash and carry but the whole world is Goin the way of online. I had to order work boots online when I last bought them. Stores are just not stocking merchandise anymore.....
> 
> http://store.spraymallstore.com/sphvsp.html
> 
> Do yourself a fav and get the check valve 3 pack while ur at it. can't walk in and buy them either so if it goes on ya ur shut down till the UPS man pulls up.


Thanks Oden. Yeah, I keep having to adapt to the way this world is going. I may not like it, but I sure can't change it.


----------

